

How Google used Motorola to Smack Down Samsung - gshahlot
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/02/10/how-google-used-motorola-to-smack-down-samsung-twice/

======
timdellinger
Linkbait title aside, it's interesting that part of the Motorola play was to
preserve Android... _at Samsung_.

